

Exeter, we have a problem - tokenadult
http://blog.mrwaddell.net/archives/488

======
tokenadult
Here is a link to the Phillips Exeter Academy problem sets in mathematics
referred to in the submitted article:

<http://www.exeter.edu/academics/72_6539.aspx>

------
chatmasta
I went to Exeter. While the math curriculum is awesome and unique it is not
without its problems. Students who are not already highly exposed to math tend
to struggle, and whats more there is a lot of room for students to slack off
and not reap all the benefits from the class, falling rapidly behind. Overall
it's a great program and works well for the best math students, but for the
mediocre math student it seems to me to be lacking.

